# Amazon US-UK Customers...



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I am multilingual I grew up in *Switzerland* and *France*. I've spent some time in *Belgium*, the *Netherlands*, *Germany*, *Austria*, *Italy* and the *UK*. Thus can speak/read all of the above.

I only began to buy CDs seriously when I joined *Talk Classical*. I had never given it much thought but while on *Amazon*.fr (*Amazon France*) I noticed that they have a separate section for classical music. In fact the local sites for *Amazon* in *Austria*, *Germany*, *Italy* and *Spain* all have a devoted classical music section. There is no such section for the *UK* or *US* sites why do you think this is? I would not have thought classical music any less popular in *Britain* than in *France*.

I've also noticed that the classical CDs are much cheaper from *Amazon*.fr/.de. Of course not everything will be cheaper but I bought half a dozen CDs from *Amazon*.fr today and saved around *£*20 maybe *€*20-*€*25. I can get them shipped to family and friends so can save on the outrageous delivery charges...

Comparing this to pop/rock/"rap" CDs sold on *Amazon*.fr/de the prices are roughly the same as in the *UK*. Does anyone have an idea why the price difference is greater when it comes to classical CDs? Why do you think there is a reason for the lack of separate classical music section on the *Anglo*-*American* sites?

I doubt this topic will get many answers but I'd be interested to know if anyone has an idea as to why.

If you live in the *UK* and would be prepared to pay the delivery I think it's about *€*7 it may be worth your while looking on *Amazon*.fr/.de. for your next purchase and compare prices.

:tiphat:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> I am multilingual I grew up in *Switzerland* and *France*. I've spent some time in *Belgium*, the *Netherlands*, *Germany*, *Austria*, *Italy* and the *UK*. Thus can speak/read all of the above.
> 
> I only began to buy CDs seriously when I joined *Talk Classical*. I had never given it much thought but while on *Amazon*.fr (*Amazon France*) I noticed that they have a separate section for classical music. In fact the local sites for *Amazon* in *Austria*, *Germany*, *Italy* and *Spain* all have a devoted classical music section. There is no such section for the *UK* or *US* sites why do you think this is? I would not have thought classical music any less popular in *Britain* than in *France*.
> 
> ...


I noticed the same thing about Amazon Japan too. I was going to make a thread about this as well too! But I couldn't figure out a way to get at the point I was trying to get at lol


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Amazon.ca has a dedicated section for Canadian music. Presumably continental Europe has not produced any music of significance since the masters and "music" refers to US & UK music.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Well I don't know about the UK, but I certainly wouldn't be surprised if Amazon.US doesn't have a classical music section simply because most people don't give a s*** about it.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

violadude said:


> Well I don't know about the UK, but I certainly wouldn't be surprised if Amazon.US doesn't have a classical music section simply because most people don't give a s*** about it.


Amazon UK does have a classical section.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Amazon UK does have a classical section.


Oh, well I guess it's just us then.  How embarrassing.

Wait no, I just checked. They don't. It just says music. What I meant was that they don't have classical music as its own searchable category.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Every day the US gets a dumbed down version of something I didn't even realize it was possible to dumb down.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Amazon UK most certainly DOES have a dedicated 'Classical' menu. I'm not sure how you could miss it:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dclassical&field-keywords=&x=0&y=0


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I found this page in All Categories on Amazon (US).

The list on the left includes Classical Music as a searchable category.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> I found this page in All Categories on Amazon (US).
> 
> The list on the left includes Classical Music as a searchable category.


I've never used it, always search under music + composer and/or performer. I wonder how many things are miscategorized under Classical Music, or left out.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> Amazon UK most certainly DOES have a dedicated 'Classical' menu. I'm not sure how you could miss it:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dclassical&field-keywords=&x=0&y=0





violadude said:


> Oh, well I guess it's just us then.  How embarrassing.
> 
> Wait no, I just checked. They don't. It just says music. What I meant was that they don't have classical music as its own searchable category.


What I meant was that when you click on the main box at the side classical is just lumped together with other music genres. On the *European* sites it's got it's on section from the main menu. See the photograph I took below.






​
I never had any doubt that *Amazon UK*/*US* had a classical music section. I use it all the time what I was wondering as why it isn't like the other countries. It's also cheaper on the non-*English* speaking sites to buy most classical music CDs. It can't be down to currency alone can it?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

On Amazon UK classical is still there on the drop-down menu near the top of the page. It doesn't make any difference with my searches if I enter 'classical' or just 'music' as once I enter the composer/conductor/name of work &c I usually get the same results either way.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I know the results are the same I was really just wondering why not display it on the *English* speaking sites. It's not as if *British* or *American* people don't listen to or buy classical music. I wondered if it was based off some sort of marketing researched etc. Looking at it the way I think most people would it would make you think that the *French*, *Germans*, *Spanish* etc bought a lot more classical music than the customers in the *Anglosphere*.

Another thing I found interesting is the best selling albums on the *US* and *UK* sites are quite similar but they vary more on the *European* sites. Didn't think it would matter that much as classical music tends to be largely instrumental.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'm unilingual.

Some comments regarding Amazon shopping. I've never found the search category to be a problem at Amazon US, Amazon CA, or Amazon UK, whether it be named Music (US) or Classical Music (CA & UK). The problem more often is with sellers inadequately listing their items in Amazon Marketplace. For instance, "3 Sonatas" with no other information. That's why it's often a good idea to search with an item's ASIN. Also, an older CD could have more than one release and reissue, resulting in different ASINs. I've got many good bargains this way.

Mini-rant. The UK postage to North America is reasonable, while France and Germany are still too high. For instance, a random 2011-released CD plus postage to the US from UK was $19, from France $27, from Germany $34.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> I'm unilingual.
> 
> Some comments regarding Amazon shopping. I've never found the search category to be a problem at Amazon US, Amazon CA, or Amazon UK, whether it be named Music (US) or Classical Music (CA & UK). The problem more often is with sellers inadequately listing their items in Amazon Marketplace. For instance, "3 Sonatas" with no other information. That's why it's often a good idea to search with an item's ASIN. Also, an older CD could have more than one release and reissue, resulting in different ASINs. I've got many good bargains this way.
> 
> Mini-rant. The UK postage to North America is reasonable, while France and Germany are still too high. For instance, a random 2011-released CD plus postage to the US from UK was $19, from France $27, from Germany $34.


You will probably be dismayed to hear that UK postage rates are going up soon AGAIN


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> I'm unilingual.
> 
> Some comments regarding Amazon shopping. I've never found the search category to be a problem at Amazon US, Amazon CA, or Amazon UK, whether it be named Music (US) or Classical Music (CA & UK). The problem more often is with sellers inadequately listing their items in Amazon Marketplace. For instance, "3 Sonatas" with no other information. That's why it's often a good idea to search with an item's ASIN. Also, an older CD could have more than one release and reissue, resulting in different ASINs. I've got many good bargains this way.
> 
> Mini-rant. The UK postage to North America is reasonable, while France and Germany are still too high. For instance, a random 2011-released CD plus postage to the US from UK was $19, from France $27, from Germany $34.


I search in this way to with the *ASIN* number. However I do like to use the recommendation feature on *Amazon*, the "what other people buy" is useful to. It brings me to CDs I wouldn't think of buying. I find that the *French* and *German* sites give better recommendations than the the *UK* or *US* sites. Moreover the reviews tend to differ a great deal between sites. I find the *UK* and continental sites are less kind with their reviews than the *American* reviewers.

I've also noticed the bargains that can be had by shopping on the different sites. A lot of sellers will also label the item at a price lower than the actual cost this helps avoid paying import fees.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Amazon.com certainly has a "Classical Music" section:

http://www.amazon.com/music-rock-classical-pop-jazz/b/ref=sd_allcat_mu?ie=UTF8&node=5174

I personally don't see what the purpose is... or why anyone needs a separate "classical music" . I have never had any problem finding what I want by simply looking under the category of "music" and then entering the name of the composer, the name of the piece, the name of the conductor, or the name of the performer or soloist. Only rarely have I found that I was unable to find a particular disc that was still in print... and in most instances this has to do with the fact that the recording was on a foreign label not marketed to the US.

As for price disparity. Some may have to do with where the parent company and/or manufacturers are located. Going through 4 or 5 rather "essential" classical discs/box sets, I found that the European Amazon was sometimes a bit cheaper... and in the case of a Bach box set... quite a bit cheaper. But then again, the label was Hyperion, based in the UK. On the other hand... looking the same items up on Amazon.fr I found they were actually more expensive than the US Amazon.


----------

